# Help. Rear Suspension Noise from new 2015 Cruze.



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, as you know my new 2015 Cruze LTZ/RS was purchased the 12th of December. Because I still had my Nissan Altima and was driving it to work until I got it sold, I have only been truly driving the Cruze everyday to town as well as to work and back for a little over a week or so.

Well, with the last few mornings being really cold here in VA, I've noticed that when backing out of my parking space early in the morning, that I'm hearing a creaky groan sort of sound coming from the rear of the car. It sounds like it coming from the car's rear suspension. I also heard it today when I got home from work and parked in my parking space and was just sitting there messing with the Mylink settings. I haven't heard it going over bumps or when driving or anything like that, just when backing out of my space in the morning, after it has sat all night and now when it's parked in the evening after getting home. In my thread search on here I found a similar thread voicing the same problem but mainly with the front suspension but it's back from 2011. 

Any ideas what this could be and how I should go about getting it addressed? I'm guessing the drastic temperature change we've had the last few days is what has caused this sound/issue to rear it's ugly head? 

* I'm also having major trouble with the phone related bluetooth commands (have a iphone 5 iOS 8.3) and some noticeable wind noise from my drivers side window/door but I guess I'll create separate threads for that.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The noise is likely new/stiff (cold) bushings.

For me, this is a every winter as soon as it drops below twenty degree thing.....becomes less noisey as I drive a bit but for the most part is present till temps (overnite) stay above freezing.
Not just the Cruze.....wifeys Malibu sings the same song with the cold nights.

So, for now, I'd say don't frett.

I'll leave your other question for those who know more about that electronic gobblygook.

Rob


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Robby said:


> The noise is likely new/stiff (cold) bushings.
> 
> For me, this is a every winter as soon as it drops below twenty degree thing.....becomes less noisey as I drive a bit but for the most part is present till temps (overnite) stay above freezing.
> Not just the Cruze.....wifeys Malibu sings the same song with the cold nights.
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me! So do you think replacement bushings would help elevate this or is this noisy problem just a effect of subpar quality bushings from GM and something that has to be tolerated during the winter months when temps are at or below 20 degrees? 

Although it's not the worst issue to have with my new car, as I have a few others, I'd rather not have to settle and just accept having noisy bushings or whatever it might be when the car isn't even a year old from its date of assemble. Is there any TSB or anything that addresses this?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> I also heard it today when I got home from work and parked in my parking space and was just sitting there messing with the Mylink settings.


Was your car off when you were parked? I hear what could be described as a groan noise for 1-2seconds from the rear usually within a few minute or so of shutting the car off. Happens when hot or cold, but only if I'm at less than 3/4 of a tank of gas. I always wondered if it was part of the EVAP system releasing pressure from the tank, since it does seem tied to how full the tank is.


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

While maybe not the solution my 15' had a loose trunk bracket that was moving over bigger bumps mostly when cold replaced the plastic holder and it was gone.

i noticed you mentioned the door noise, had the same issue was very bad, they 'adjusted' my door first, didn't fix it, they ended up replacing the seals on the door and the door frame on the car, just check to make sure they put it on properly the whole way around. 
Still a little more noisy then my gfs but not the whistling I had above 50kmh


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

when my girlfriend got her cruze about 6 months ago, the car makes a noise like a spring is being pulled then let go, I mentioned it to the dealership and they brushed it off and said it was a spring for the tire pressure system. does yall's do that?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me! So do you think replacement bushings would help elevate this or is this noisy problem just a effect of subpar quality bushings from GM and something that has to be tolerated during the winter months when temps are at or below 20 degrees?
> 
> Although it's not the worst issue to have with my new car, as I have a few others, I'd rather not have to settle and just accept having noisy bushings or whatever it might be when the car isn't even a year old from its date of assemble. Is there any TSB or anything that addresses this?


Cold rubber bushing noise is kind of a given so I really don't see any gain in trying to change physics.

Some unit body designs have the suspension parts attached to a subframe, which, in turn, is rubber mounted to the body of the car.
As a result, that design does a better job of isolating the noise......unfortunatly, the Cruze does not enjoy that design, likely due to cost considerations.
All the rear suspension components are directly attached to the unibody itself and the body, under the right circumstances, becomes something of an amplifier.

Over time and mileage, the bushing stiffness degrades and the cold noise becomes less prevalent.

The entire front suspension, with exception to the upper spring strut bushings, is attached to a subframe and very little noise is transferred into the body as I assume you have noted.

Once our ambient temperatures begin to rise (and bushings soften as a result) things will quiet back down.......replacement of bushings only slows down the break in process.....and presents the potential of creating a problem through needless disassembly/reassembly.

A really long way of recommending you leave it alone till spring (warm)........go from there if there is still a concern.....remember, you've got three years (or more if ext. warranty) to address things.

There are no TSB's or service bulletins relative to rear suspension noise.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Thinking further, Starks8,

Your new to you Cruze is a 2015.
The 2016 production started sometime in September, so your car is, at very minimum, 4 months old.
The actual build month is on a decal on the drivers door or drivers post.

So, with that in mind, the various mounts and bushings have been stationary for a rather long time and are just now, in addition to cold weather, being asked to flex over their range.
It stands to reason there will be some noise transmission as things settle in and adds to my recommendation of let it be for now.

I also am assuming you verified basic things.....like being sure the hold down fasteners for the spare and jack are not contributing to any noise, as well as the 'junk in the trunk' we all are guilty of hauling around.

Just decided to add some thoughts.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My Z-link rear suspension is noisy in the cold weather over small bumps at low speed. Sort of a faint rattling noise. Just the nature of the beast.

It doesn't squeak or groan, though.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I just noticed some creaking noises in the rear of my car on my drive home from work this morning. Was only 18* out so I attributed it to cold bushings. Sounds like we may be hearing the same thing. Pretty much every car I've ever owned make some different noises in the colder winter months. Like Robby mentioned, you may wanna just let it go til Spring/Summer and see if it goes away.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Wouldn't hurt to lube the rear sway bar bushings with some grease (as in take off the brackets and lube the inside of the bushing where it mounts to frame).


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

RIXSTER said:


> Wouldn't hurt to lube the rear sway bar bushings with some grease (as in take off the brackets and lube the inside of the bushing where it mounts to frame).


Yeah, I was just thinking this and was going to ask you guys if lubing up the bushings would be a good idea. How hard of a job would this (take off the brackets and lube the inside of the bushing where it mounts to frame) be? I'm not the most experienced or gifted when it comes to working on cars?

Like others have said though, it seems like its a product of the cold weather as it seems to happen (as it did again this morning) when leaving my parking space in the morning after it has sat all night. My parking space as a slight down slope too but nothing too crazy. I'll check my trunk for possible other culprits as well. I really appreciate all the responses and help! This is why I love this group/family!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The bushing is molded around a sleeve. 
It has a outer sleeve and a inner sleeve.
The outer sleeve is stationary and pressed into whatever component (for example, the wheel side of a 'z' link) it is used in.
The inner sleeve is pinched by the bolt that the component is attached to.

When properly tightened, there is no relative movement of either sleeve.....only the rubber flexes.
This is why any suspension component that is sleeved is to be tightened to spec when the cars weight is on the wheels.
If it was tightened with the wheels hanging, the bushing would be stressed as the weight of the car was applied.

Just a lesson in construction there.......as far as lubing bushings......it is OK to liberally coat each bushing with a spray silicone product.
If there is an area where the bushing rubber is touching a part that moves the silicone will allow that movement without noise.

So, in the case of the Cruze, spray each side of the rear axle to body bushings, the lower shock bushings, the 'z'link ends, inner and outer, and the 'z'link center pivot.

As a third thought......keep in mind new shocks tend to be a bit noisey as well.
The shock seal at the damper rod, is very tight and 'sticktion' occurs.....this is the moment the new seal, that sticks/binds to the shaft, releases.......long name, seal friction....Sticktion, get it?
If the silicone spray comes with a nozzle, install it and shoot the product up into the upper damper rod covers in the hope some of it will get on the damper rod itself......this will reduce the new seal stick effect.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

> I'm hearing a creaky groan sort of sound coming from the rear of the car.


LTZ, rear disc brakes, rotor early in the morning, pad rubbing on rotor, only happens once or twice due to some very mild surface rust, goes away after you use the brakes a couple of times.

Not easy to describe a sound with words, can live with a moaning and groaning sound, my 2LT with rear discs does this all the time, more pronounced in cold weather, don't think anything of it, when I am backing out of my garage. 

If you really want to hear a lot of moaning and groaning, should hear my motorhome when I first back it out in the spring after a long winter, but also goes away have I hit the brakes several times.

Bushings, control rods in the rear, front suspension, four of them, two bushings on the stabilizer, should be sprayed with silicone. At least every oil change, always have a couple of cans laying around. Your dealer should do this with an oil change, its the way they are lubricated now. But they don't because they don't know how to read the shop manual. Ha, don't know how to read period.

Should hear my 88 Supra with 13 point suspension in the front when I pull that out in the spring. One reason why I keep a couple of cans of the stuff. On the Cruze also try to hit the upper strut bearings.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Am hoping Robby or someone else here can teach me how to lubricate my hub bearings. When they need grease, only thing I know to do with them is to pitch them and replace them with new ones. And this isn't exact cheap, even doing it yourself. 

On my 04 Cavalier, was able to use a spur drill and using self tapping zerk fittings under the ball joints, became problem free with a fresh shot of grease every so often. Can't do the on the Cruze, joints are welded, not only the joints but the entire control arms have to be replace.

Kind of thinking the way they are going now, when these newer vehicles come out needing a tad of grease, you just pitch the entire vehicle.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

The rear sway bar frame bushings should be a cake to get to and the brackets should look like a small horseshoe (best way to describe). No need to loosen at sway bar ends, just take the brackets off and the bushings should have a slit so you can take them off and lube ( with grease, a spray silicone will dissipate and squeak again). Then just reassemble. The sway bar will just hang because you didn't loosen the sway bar ends. I would lube the outside of bushing also where the bracket tightens on the bushing, let me know if it works.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

NickD said:


> Am hoping Robby or someone else here can teach me how to lubricate my hub bearings. When they need grease, only thing I know to do with them is to pitch them and replace them with new ones. And this isn't exact cheap, even doing it yourself.
> 
> On my 04 Cavalier, was able to use a spur drill and using self tapping zerk fittings under the ball joints, became problem free with a fresh shot of grease every so often. Can't do the on the Cruze, joints are welded, not only the joints but the entire control arms have to be replace.
> 
> Kind of thinking the way they are going now, when these newer vehicles come out needing a tad of grease, you just pitch the entire vehicle.


 Wouldn't that be nice if you could lube hub bearings, in event of squeak, just throw away car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry Nick,

These press together hubs are truly sealed for the life of the part......and, as long as the seal ring remains healthy the grease as originally packaged stays within and functional.

Although there are spot failures, the realities are the majority do fine for the life of the car.
The exception, and not a lubrication failure, is impact damage.
These use a double ball bearing as opposed to rollers and a good wallop can dent the races......from there, the hardening starts to flake off and you know it's all downhill from there.

When pricing these there is a rather large price variation.....I have used the cheap ones and they are, at most, a 25000 mile part.
So these really should be used only if the car is soon to be sent on to another owner in the not too distant future.

The midline priced ones seem fairly long lived.....at least they may line up with the remaining useful life of the car.

The very expensive OE versions are the same as found on a new, 0 mileage car and would be overkill on something with, say, 75000 miles showing......those are for folks with money to burn.

Anyways, hard as it is here in the pothole laden North, try to stay out of the big holes.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

RIXSTER said:


> ( with grease, a spray silicone will dissipate and squeak again).


What kind of grease? The wrong kind isn't nice to the rubber and could create bigger problems in the long run.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

RIXSTER said:


> The rear sway bar frame bushings should be a cake to get to and the brackets should look like a small horseshoe (best way to describe). No need to loosen at sway bar ends, just take the brackets off and the bushings should have a slit so you can take them off and lube ( with grease, a spray silicone will dissipate and squeak again). Then just reassemble. The sway bar will just hang because you didn't loosen the sway bar ends. I would lube the outside of bushing also where the bracket tightens on the bushing, let me know if it works.


Where did you get this info from? Been using Gunk heavy duty silicone spray for years, more than like will before you were even born. And is the recommended lubricant for rubber bushings.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Regarding new hub bearings, a lot of counterfeits on the market stamping on the Timken name. Only put the best on my vehicles, a seized bearing could kill me or one of my family members.

Never screw around with key drivetrain components, steering, suspension, or brakes, only the best goes on.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Regarding new hub bearings, a lot of counterfeits on the market stamping on the Timken name.


The real ones are now made in china and are junk just like any cheap one you can buy.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The real ones are now made in china and are junk just like any cheap one you can buy.


It pains me to say the factory components (such as this bearing) coming out of China are just fine.....not like ten years ago when they were making junk ripoff parts.

The problem is, the Chinese are notorious for stealing packaging and labelling........That Genuine GM hub bearing, made in China, often is not a GM part assembled in a GM owned but Chinese located, factory.

Same thing has been happening with toothpaste/shampoo/various toiletries.....just walk the isles of a Dollar General to see packaging theft.

I don't have a clue how this can be controlled......we have had some success at stopping the stuff at Port of Entry, but there is just too much of it.

So, for now, if it is unusually inexpensive and coming out of a source you are unfamiliar with, the odds are it is a ripoff, clone.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use to have a very strong rebuilding industry in this country, killed mostly by the IRS valuated at what the retail price of cores would sale at, drove many into bankruptcy, Was a ten year long court battle, rebuilding industry won this case, but by this time, most of them went bankrupt. And the IRS wants cold hard cash, not rusty old cores.

Most expensive part of a water pump, just one example was the casting itself, just needed cleaned and some paint, in many cases the impeller could be reused, just a couple of items like the shaft, bearings, and seal. 

Another killer was throwaway parts.

Regarding grease, had a friend rebuilding half axles, said that 99% of the core coming in, just needed cleaned, new grease and boots. Sure love the wheel bearings on my motorhome, Timken tapered, can be cleaned regreased, and only a couple of bucks for new seals, will last forever, 65 Buick was proof of that with 330K miles on it, still good. 

Last time I had to replace half axles, was a lot more expensive just for the boots than buying rebuilts that were already cleaned and lubricate. Brake cylinders are another, last time I had to repair a master cylinder was more expensive to purchase two rubber cups and that little boot at the end than buying a brand new OE master cylinder.

World is going nuts, and the rest of us with it.

Have to search hard for bearings, will accept made in the USA, Canada, or Japan, screw made in China.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

NickD said:


> _*Use to have a very strong rebuilding industry in this country, killed mostly by the IRS valuated at what the retail price of cores would sale at, drove many into bankruptcy, Was a ten year long court battle, rebuilding industry won this case, but by this time, most of them went bankrupt. And the IRS wants cold hard cash, not rusty old cores.*_
> 
> Most expensive part of a water pump, just one example was the casting itself, just needed cleaned and some paint, in many cases the impeller could be reused, just a couple of items like the shaft, bearings, and seal.
> 
> ...


NOT only that, BUT JIT (Just in Time) came into vogue because parts on the shelf (any parts, you pick) were considered valued at full retail as well. So, to avoid this, Companies went with Just in Time so they did NOT have large inventories of parts sitting around valued at full retail when some did not even sell or had been there for years. This is why you often hear, "I'll have to order that for you." versus, "let me get it off the shelf, I've got one back there." They say its Process or Supply Chain management, BUT there's a very strong "other reason" for it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I plan on heeding the advise that I was given about leaving my noisy rubber bushings alone until the car is more broken in and the weather warms up to see if either of those things eliminates the problem. However in the mean time I was looking at ways to address it should it not go away in the appropriate time frame. 

So, would this work? What do you guys think?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys! So I'm still getting that annoying grinding type noise from the rear of my Cruze that I was telling you about shortly after I got my Cruze. It pretty much does this every morning as well as when it's been sitting parked for a day or two, but to various degrees of loudness. I am currently in possession of my father-in-law's GoPro, so I figured I should try to capture this noise while I have the chance. My Cruze tends to begin making this noise when I'm backing out of my parking space to leave for work in the mornings. It doesn't seem to make this noise when going over small bumps and it doesn't seem to do it when I'm leaving work in the evening and backing out of my parking space there.

Please forgive my poor gopro camera skills. I tried to get what I could on my way to work when leaving my apartment complex. Any help with identifying what could be the cause of this noise would be greatly appreciated. Perhaps I can then take this video and all your suggestions to the dealership and get them to finally address it if need be.

It's best to watch this video with headphones on or through a mini speaker of some sort unless your laptop has really good speakers. It shouldn't be hard to hear but having clear, loud sound is always better. The noises can be heard at the 0:18, 0:24, 0:40-0:45, 0:48, & 1:12 marks. If you pay really close attention you'll also hear two strange buzz/vibration type noises at the 1:09 -1:10 mark which almost sound like your iphone when it's on vibration and you get a message. Don't know what that could have been either, lol! Thanks for any help and input guys!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't view video yet, my noise was always beginning of drive in all Cruze driven. My only random that's been life of the car is after I park and get out the brakes make a stretching noise as if the handbrake is going to give out.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I watched your Private video and just see dots. Runs quiet too, couldn't hear a thing:wub:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry guys, it was likely because I had the video set to "private." I set it to "unlisted" and reposted the link so hopefully it works now.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> My only random that's been life of the car is after I park and get out the brakes make a stretching noise as if the handbrake is going to give out.


Yeah, I always notice that my Cruze makes a slight groan/screech noise from the rear usually a few minutes or so after shutting the car off after parking from my drive home from work. I usually hear it when I'm still sitting in the car messing with the radio and stuff and taking a moment to myself. It kinda sounds like the brakes or suspension catching or settling all the way in their final resting position or something?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think this video link should work now. Just let me know.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not seeing a correlation with suspension movement. I'm not up on all the kinks of disk brakes, but I've had drum brakes that would make the dammest sounds - made it sound like the control arm was going to fall off. Nope, just a chip stuck in the brake. So, I vote for brakes - possibly the caliper is not retracting properly.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The Video works fine now. I hear a chirping noise like a Bird, wait it is a bird:uhh:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Eddy Cruze said:


> The Video works fine now. I hear a chirping noise like a Bird, wait it is a bird:uhh:


Haha, loud little bastards! It is spring time. In my original post I put where in the video's time progress bar you can hear the noise I'm talking about.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Nope, just a chip stuck in the brake.


What kind of chip? Salt and Vinegar? HAHA/JK. I do appreciate you responding and letting me know what you think it could be.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm just hearing.....the normal ringing in my ears (tinnitis), a few birds, and the normal sound of pads releasing their hold on the rotor.....

Rob


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody else got any guesses as to what this noise could be? Thanks!


----------

